# For those that has the Woodsmith box (finger) joint jig



## Dvoigt (Dec 6, 2007)

For those that has the Woodsmith box (finger) joint jig I just got one and have been playing with it and have I have a few questions.

From what I can tell, you need to reference everything based on the thickness of the dado cut. So if I have my dado set up to 0.50inch then I need to have a 0.50inch space to the right of the blade. and then the guides to the right of that need to be adjusted to accept the 0.50 inch cut created by the blade. Is this thinking correct?

Now if have to unattach and reattach the jig to my miter gauge and i shift it over 0.07 inches then my spacing it off to the right of my blade and I'll get slope jigs? Correct? So I'll need to set it all up dead nuts everytime. Does the amount cut away and the thickness of the finger remaining need to be equal? Am I over thinking this? 

Thanks
D


----------

